# .

## t

!!!         /   ,    ???  ????   ???

----------


## not_available

> !!!         /   ,    ???  ????   ???


  :yes:

----------


## t

> 


    ,    ....
         ....

----------


## Demin

*t*, ,   "  "?   :Wow:

----------

*t*,     :yes:     ?       - ?

*Demin*,    ,  *t*,  - ,         ,      .

----------


## Demin

** ,        .     .  :Smilie:

----------

> *t*,        ?       - ?
> 
> *Demin*,    ,  *t*,  - ,         ,      .


   ,    ( )      ,    ,   -,    , - 10 000 , -  , -      10%, -  ., - %-,       ., , ,  ,      , -     ..   ,          , -   "   ..," ??????????         ............????

----------


## Demin

**,     .       ? ? ? ?    -  ?

----------

> **,     .       ? ? ? ?    -  ?



 -

----------


## Demin

**, , ...    .

----------

> **, , ...    .


  , ....    , -     , -       ....

----------

> , ....    , -     , -       ....


   ,   -       -  - ( )      ,    ,   -,    , - 10 000 , -  , -      10%, -  ., - %-,       ., , ,  ,      , -     ..   ,     -  -      , -  "   ..," ??????????        ............????

----------

> .   ,     -  -      , -  "   ..," ??????????        ............????


    ,       (  ,     ),    ,    -  .. , -  , -,      ,-  -........"  ,  54,2"     " "   "  ,  61,3"     ....  -        (..   )   10 %,       ,         ....

----------


## Demin

> , ....    , -     , -       ....


    .
, ,      ?     -     ?    ?       -   .
   -      .

----------


## Demin

> ,       (  ,     ),    ,    -  .. , -  , -,      ,-  -........"  ,  54,2"     " "   "  ,  61,3"     ....  -        (..   )   10 %,       ,         ....


,   , ?

----------


## t

> .
> , ,      ?     -     ?    ?       -   .
>    -      .


   , - -,  - ,    
 /,  -

----------


## t

,       ( .  )   "  "     ....            ...???

----------


## Demin

> , - -,  - ,    
>  /,  -


 .     . ,   .
  - ? ? ? ?        ?   ,    ?
 -  .
, ,      -     - .
    -  -     ,       .

(    - .)

----------


## t

> .     . ,   .
>   - ? ? ? ?        ?   ,    ?
>  -  .
> , ,      -     - .
>     -  -     ,       .
> 
> (    - .)


.......  ...  .... :Smilie: 
   ....    ( ),      . ,          ...    ,
    ????? . -  , -    13%       ,

 ., -   .,     .   !!!!

----------

> ....    ( ),      . ,


,       ? ** ,   .      .
 ,   ,   ,    (  ).

----------


## t

> ,       ? ** ,   .      .
>  ,   ,   ,    (  ).


   .... ,    ....      .....

----------


## Demin

*t*, 


> ( )


    ,  ,    . ,  ,  . ,  ,    .

----------

> ....


   ?  :Smilie:

----------

, -   !           !  .    ,    .   ,     .

----------


## SidWilson

/      ,    -     .   - 20 .  ?

----------

> /      ,    -     .   - 20 .

----------


## Demin

> /      ,    -     .   - 20 .  ?


  !      .

----------


## w55

:    ,     ( ). 
          ,     ,     . 

    :  , . ? 

     ,     .

----------


## w55

-  .

----------


## .

> :  , . ?


  .     ,     -    ,   -.    ?

----------


## w55

, .

----------

. 
              ()       . 

           . 

   ,         (,  ,    ,    -?)  

.

----------


## .

,          .       ?

----------


## ˸

> ()       .


"  "

----------

,

----------


## Andyko

;
     ,   , ,   ;
  ,    

, ,

----------

, .
           " ":           (  /,   /,   ,    )   .    -   .  ,    ?
      "/ -  - ,  ".

----------


## monagnik

!    .    ,   .    "",    ...    .    - . (  )         /  ,             ?

----------

, ,            (   ),    :
1.    .   .
2.   .   .
3.   .   .
4.  .   .
5.  .   .
6. - ???

----------

**,     ,      .

----------

**,    , ?

,  ,          ?

----------

> , ?

----------


## Demin

2.

----------

> 2.


  ?       ?   ,    ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


   .        (    )

----------


## Demin

> ?


 .



> 


   .     -   .    -  .   /,   - ,  --. ,   .   ,  .      .

----------

> ...


!  * * :Embarrassment: 
  /     :     ,   :Embarrassment: 
  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> -   .


 ???   ?

----------


## Demin

> ???   ?


 .  .  .  .

----------

> !  * *
>   /     :     ,  
>   !


,    ,  . ""     )))   )))  ,    -  .   ,  ,   ,   .      (   )   .            ( )  (---)  ,     - )))))))))))

----------


## .

**,    (  , , ,   )   .          ,       :Wink:

----------

> , ....    , -     , -       ....


  ,     :
 15                ,  : "    ?    !"

----------

> .......  ...  ....
>    ....    ( ),      . ,          ...    ,
>     ????? . -  , -    13%       ,
> 
>  ., -   .,     .   !!!!

----------

